# Free Pre-Order ("According to Jane")--will it stay free?



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Sporadic said:


> new books today
> 
> According To Jane by Marilyn Brant [Romance]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I see According to Jane is a pre-order so if you click now, you may end up paying more when it's available. I don't think clicking now locks you into the free price.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Please mods, delete my post later, but I have to ask this question.
I just one-klicked this the According to Jane free book for pre-order.  Is it correct that if the book rises in price before the available date they will charge me?  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know the answer to that.  You could ask Amazon.  Scroll down to the bottom of the page's listing, look for the Feedback box.  The first one would be the one you want, although it only takes you to the contact us page, it's still a convenient way to get there.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Please mods, delete my post later, but I have to ask this question.
> I just one-klicked this the According to Jane free book for pre-order. Is it correct that if the book rises in price before the available date they will charge me?
> deb


I know if the price goes _down_ before the release date, they'll charge you the lower amount -- your card doesn't get the charge until the book can be sent. I can't believe they'd put a pre-order price of $0 and then raise it the day of release . . . (can you say 'bigger than the Orwell flap') . . . .but if they did and you 'accidentally' bought it that way, you could always return it within the 7 days.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ann.  I was wondering how they could charge more when I agreed to a lower price.  The negative press would be astounding.  
Thanks for the quick answer.  And again, feel free to delete my posts since I hijacked a thread.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually a good question that could come up again.  I think I'll split these posts out as a separate thread, like I did for another set of Free Books recently that had some questions.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy.  

I'm going to contact Amazon and see if I can get an answer.  I feel confident that the price they quote would be the price they charge when it comes available.
deb


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the price will be $0 because I received the invoice, which shows the total as just that.  Even though the charge won't show up on a CC prior to release date, the invoice should be binding (especially when the pricing is in our favor!)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

From my experience and what I have heard from others:

When you pre-order a book, you get it at the price it was when you pre-ordered it.

In other words, if the price is different, whether _higher or lower_, on the day of release, it doesn't matter. You will pay the pre-order price.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, their pre-order price is confusing, but I do not think you have to worry about the price going up.  I think that when the price goes down, you have to sometimes take an action to get the lower price (all you have to do is tell them and they give you the lower price).  And sometimes, just to really keep you confused, you say nothing at all and get the lower price!

I have missed out at least once by NOT pre-ordering when the price was 4 bucks off a book I wanted.  I figured it was going to be an intro price or something.  Day the book came out...the price went to full price.  I should have pre-ordered...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I ordered it, we'll see what happens.  This is a good ploy by the publisher to get some pre-publication buzz....

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Cook illustrated cookbook was a free pre-order.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's right, I forgot about Cook's.  And no one was charged when they received the book.  
deb


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

It looks like another Pride and Prejudice (According to Jane (Austen)) spin off . . . those are popular, as they are marketed to the large P&P fan base (in the description: "This is a must-read for Austen lovers").

It appears to be about a high school sophomore's dating life, so I'm guessing it might appeal to the YA crowd (?).  My 18-year old might like it.


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

One book I had pre ordered  went up after  I ordered  Amazon sent me a  notice but did not charge me the new price


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

I pre-ordered this book midmorning (around 10:30ish) and just noticed that it is now in my Kindle. So I went online, and saw the  "digital no reply" from Amazon with the time 8:53PM on it, which I never received in the morning...  

So maybe this pre-order date of October 1st was an error and it is available now? How else to explain...?

Edith


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got mine this evening as well.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, will go turn on Whispernet...

Incidentally, received this from Amazon today:

Hello Betsy.

Yes is the answer. Whenever you pre-order a book, CD, video, DVD, software, or video game, the price we charge when we ship it to you will be the lowest price offered by Amazon.com between the time you placed your order and the release date.

Please note that our Pre-Order Price Guarantee applies only to items sold by Amazon.com, and not to items (or prices) offered by other sellers on our site.

I've included some additional information below. Thanks for shopping at Amazon.com.

*****
WHERE CAN I FIND MORE INFORMATION ABOUT AMAZON'S PRICING POLICIES?
Please visit our Help pages at:

http://www.amazon.com/o/tg/browse/-/468502/

*****

Please let us know if this e-mail resolved your question:

If yes, click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=cqeubuhg3428132214
If not, click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=cqeubuhg3428132214

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.

To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.

Best regards,

Thomas C
Amazon.com
We're Building Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company
http://www.amazon.com/your-account


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Ditto.  Mine delivered, too.  Confirmation email received at about 7:30pm and whisp/net'd shortly thereafter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Come to think of it, I did get a confirmation email around 8ish...wondered why as I didn't remember ordering anything...

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got mine too.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well now it isn't pre-order and it IS free.

Free book:











Product Description
In Marilyn Brant's smart, wildly inventive debut, one woman in search of herself receives advice from the ultimate expert in matters of the heart. . .
It begins one day in sophomore English class, just as Ellie Barnett's teacher is assigning Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice. From nowhere comes a quiet "tsk" of displeasure. The target: Sam Blaine, the cute bad boy who's teasing Ellie mercilessly, just as he has since kindergarten. Entirely unbidden, as Jane might say, the author's ghost has taken up residence in Ellie's mind, and seems determined to stay there.

Jane's wise and witty advice guides Ellie through the hell of adolescence and beyond, serving as the voice she trusts, usually far more than her own. Years and boyfriends come and go--sometimes a little too quickly, sometimes not nearly fast enough. But Jane's counsel is constant, and on the subject of Sam, quite insistent. Stay away, Jane demands. He is your Mr. Wickham.

Still, everyone has something to learn about love--perhaps even Jane herself. And lately, the voice in Ellie's head is being drowned out by another, urging her to look beyond everything she thought she knew and seek out her very own, very unexpected, happy ending. . .

"A warm, witty and charmingly original story." --Susan Wiggs, New York Times bestselling author

"An engaging read for all who have been through the long, dark, dating wars, and still believe there's sunshine, and a Mr. Darcy, at the end of the tunnel." --Cathy Lamb, author of Henry's Sisters

"This is a must-read for Austen lovers as well as for all who believe in the possibility of a happily-ever-after ending." --Holly Chamberlin, author of One Week In December


----------

